# Finally a magazine for married men...



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just need that p.o. box to send in my wifes check to if she will let me....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: A lot of truth in Humor.................... :roll:


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

yup


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Relationships are like yard sales. They look great from far away, but then you get in to one and realize......I really don't need any of this crap!


----------

